# Any 29ers, SSers or other Koolaid drinkers?



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's see what you ride.

Here's my 29er, a Qball, quasi custom frame from Michigain with a Marsocchi Fork and my Fetish Fixation 69er, rigid, that I also run fixed gear, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Let's see what you ride.
> 
> Here's my 29er, a Qball, quasi custom frame from Michigain with a Marsocchi Fork and my Fetish Fixation 69er, rigid, that I also run fixed gear, too.



I like it..but you should really get a basket and some streamers..for extra steeze!!!!

Welcome to AlpineZone..


----------



## JD (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an Evil Imperial that I run 1 speed.  36:18


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Cannondale F5 - I only have 2 hours on this guy.





severine said:


> A (not great) pic of my ride, 2005 Specialized Hardrock Sport from before the clipless pedals were added:
> 
> Here's a good laugh though...from before the kickstand came off (which I had to make it easier to get the trailer attached) - photo is from a ride on the bike path in Unionville, actually:



Nice rigs, but I think you guys are missing the point of the thread.  Any ride MTB with big wheels, Twenty Nine inches to be exact.  Those two bikes have 26 inch wheels.  A 69er, is a 26er in the back and 29er upfront.  SS is Single Speed.  I ride the rail trails with my sons, one in the Burley and one in a Topeak baby seat.  On my 69er, I took my daughter on the Larkin Bridal trail on the Trail-a-bike.  I rode fixed and she sat pretty the whole time.  Great riding!  Great way to spend time with the kids and get some exercise, too.



JD said:


> I have an Evil Imperial that I run 1 speed.  36:18



Now we are talking!  Any pix?  I know a guy that runs his as a dirt jumper and only with a rear brake.  

I have been looking for a used Sovereign but haven't found one yet, not looking very hard mind you.  

On my 29er, I am running 34:22 and the 69er 32:20.  Thinking about changing them up now that I finally have my climbing legs!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 7, 2008)

Bah, you're only cool if you run your DH bike without a chain!!!  0-speeds!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 7, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Let's see what you ride.
> 
> Here's my 29er, a Qball, quasi custom frame from Michigain with a Marsocchi Fork and my Fetish Fixation 69er, rigid, that I also run fixed gear, too.


Sweeeeet 29'er!

Earlier this summer, my GF and I took this 2001 Klein Attitude and turned into my SS.
I Freakin Love it!!





This is the semi finished project.  I've changed out the saddle, added a took kit, and have a new fork handlebars and stem ordered.










Carrie, if you want I can sell you my der.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>



What's that holding the tensioner?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 7, 2008)

That is a zip tie. 
We used that while we were figuring out which gearing to use.
For now I'm using a 32/16, but I'm amping it up to a 15 as soon as I get my stuff.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine was a SS temporarily after a stick killed my derailleur on the last ride, BTW.  

Trekchick - Thanks for the offer but Brian says your der wouldn't work.  Figures, eh?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 7, 2008)

I kinda figured, Carrie, but it made for a good post/offer.
When does your hunk 'o burnin love think he's going to get you back on two wheels?


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I kinda figured, Carrie, but it made for a good post/offer.
> When does your hunk 'o burnin love think he's going to get you back on two wheels?


Part should be arriving on Wed.  Guess it will go quicker now that he can't put the bashguard on.  :lol:


----------



## JD (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's one...action shot...and here's one of my bro on his 1 speed Soverign.  Real nice bike for the coin.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

Any bike-only pix?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Nice rigs, but I think you guys are missing the point of the thread.  Any ride MTB with big wheels, Twenty Nine inches to be exact.  Those two bikes have 26 inch wheels.  A 69er, is a 26er in the back and 29er upfront.  SS is Single Speed.  I ride the rail trails with my sons, one in the Burley and one in a Topeak baby seat.  On my 69er, I took my daughter on the Larkin Bridal trail on the Trail-a-bike.  I rode fixed and she sat pretty the whole time.  Great riding!  Great way to spend time with the kids and get some exercise, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I removed most of the offending posts for you, they now have their own thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/35393-i-cant-follow-directions-thread.html


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

Now that's moderation!  Thanks.  

Seen a few other sites where the moderators didn't do squat!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Now that's moderation!  Thanks.
> 
> Seen a few other sites where the moderators didn't do squat!



Brian is especially motivated.  His boss is a real hard ass.  ;-)


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 8, 2008)

JD said:


> I have an Evil Imperial that I run 1 speed.  36:18



Nice! What are you using for a fork?

I converted my FSR to single speed. 5" of travel front and rear with 8" Hayes 9's, a surly singulator and a kick ass cog.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Nice! What are you using for a fork?
> 
> I converted my FSR to single speed. 5" of travel front and rear with 8" Hayes 9's, a surly singulator and a kick ass cog.



Pix?  Is this a fully?  What happens to your chain with the suspension compresses?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Nice! What are you using for a fork?
> 
> I converted my FSR to single speed. 5" of travel front and rear with 8" Hayes 9's, a surly singulator and a kick ass cog.





Gremf said:


> Pix?  Is this a fully?  What happens to your chain with the suspension compresses?



I'd like to see pics too.  You don't see too many SS FS bikes.


----------



## JD (Sep 9, 2008)

The singulator is a spring loaded device like a derailure..it would allow for some chainstay length increase/decrease thru the stroke of the sussy.  What's your gear ratio?

I have a 120mm marzocchi DJ 1 (5 inches).


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 9, 2008)

The singulator takes care of chain growth. I can't remember my gear ratio, I think I am 32 front and maybe 24 rear. It's a failry easy ratio so I can ride up slopes and steep stuff.


----------



## JD (Sep 9, 2008)

One speed DH bike with a 32:24 and a granny gear with no front derailure.  I feel way more normal now.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 9, 2008)

JD said:


> I feel way more normal now.



Oh, there is no doubt this bike is something of a freakshow, but it is fun as hell. :smile:BTW, it is not a DH bike, it is a FR bike.


----------



## marcski (Sep 9, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> Oh, there is no doubt this bike is something of a freakshow, but it is fun as hell. :smile:BTW, it is not a DH bike, it is a FR bike.



You have 2 rings upfront still?  Can you use them both with that funky chain regulator thing?


----------



## Gremf (Sep 9, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 10, 2008)

marcski said:


> You have 2 rings upfront still?  Can you use them both with that funky chain regulator thing?



The photos are a bit old, I have taken the small ring off, and the fork has been swapped out for an old Boxxer.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention that if you kept the two up front with the tensioner then what you would have is a dinglespeed!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> The singulator takes care of chain growth. I can't remember my gear ratio, I think I am 32 front and maybe 24 rear. It's a failry easy ratio so I can ride up slopes and steep stuff.



Wow you officially have the steeziest bike on here..:beer:


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't ride single speed or 29er, I just came in for the KoolAid.


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

Unless of course, you count the 700c's on my road bike as 29er.  Which they kinda are.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> I don't ride single speed or 29er, I just came in for the KoolAid.


Be careful of the KoolAid.  It might be spiked.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> I don't ride single speed or 29er, I just came in for the KoolAid.


What flavour!?

SundayRiver Yeti, nice ride!
Sumthin tells me, you think out side of the box.:smile:


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What flavour!?
> 
> SundayRiver Yeti, nice ride!
> Sumthin tells me, you think out side of the box.:smile:



Sumthin tells me he spends the vast majority of his time going downhill.


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What flavour!?
> 
> :



something out of a ken kesey test perhaps?


----------



## Gremf (Sep 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Unless of course, you count the 700c's on my road bike as 29er.  Which they kinda are.



It would be a 29er if you were riding 700x60+ tires.


----------



## JD (Sep 11, 2008)

snuck a still outta some vid we took today at waterbury....


----------



## Gremf (Sep 12, 2008)

JD said:


> snuck a still outta some vid we took today at waterbury....



Nice!:beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 12, 2008)

JD, that's sick!


----------



## JD (Sep 12, 2008)

She's a good ol' girl.


----------



## tequiladoug (Sep 19, 2008)

salsa el mariachi, 29er SS...finshing a brutal XC race


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 19, 2008)

Finishing with a wheelie is always good form!


----------

